# FITNESS and NUTRITION FORUM > **CONFIDENTIAL** BLOOD TESTING and 5 Day STEROID CLEANSE! >  Vitiligo Tab - Your Guaranteed Vitiligo Treatment

## geep

Vitiligo affects the skin, eyes, and mucous membranes by destroying cells that produce the body's pigment. The most obvious results of this condition are white splotches in the areas where the skin isn't producing enough pigment. This is not a serious condition, but research physicians are still investigating methods for correct diagnosis, treatments, co-existent diseases..

Today's the world is returning towards natural way of curing due to the harmful effects of today's chemical & synthetic medicines. People are deeply worried on this issue and also insisting to use natural way of curing to get health & security.

Our Vitiligo cure process is 100% Natural / herbal.

http://www.supercareproducts.com

Thanks.

----------

